# HELP!



## det1034 (Dec 22, 2011)

So a buddy of mine bought the 7" Verizon Galaxy Tab off of Craigslist for 70$ knowing that it gets hung up on the samsung screen and never actually boots. So he gave it to me to see if I could get it running again. At first I could boot it into download mode but not into recovery. So I charged it overnight and downloaded all the necessary programs to take it back to stock. Well when I woke up this morning it was sitting on the charger with a white screen and now I can't boot it into download mode and every time I try nothing happens. But if I plug it back in the screen turns white again after like 2 min. Any suggestions?


----------



## det1034 (Dec 22, 2011)

UPDATE:

I was able to get to the download screen by holding down the volume down button for like 30 seconds (I think it restarted on its own so by holding down the volume down button it took me straight to the download screen). So I ran the Heimdall program and everything flashed ok......but now im stuck on the verizon screen and its bootlooping....I got into recovery and wiped data and cache but still stuck on the verizon screen..???


----------



## pvtjoker42 (Sep 13, 2011)

you might need to repartition the device. If the previous owner managed to soft brick the unit with a MTD rom, stock won't work properly. Best bet is to use the correct pit file and repartition the device and go back to stock and see where that gets you.


----------



## det1034 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks, by chance would you happen to know where the correct pit file is and do i just flash it through heimdall because when i tried flashing everything and i put a pit file i found it wouldnt even let me start the operation.

I downloaded the odin file but i have no idea how to actually use that program. I guess I could read up on it but Ive been really busy at work.


----------



## det1034 (Dec 22, 2011)

So far I think I have tried everything but still bootlooping at the verizon screen. When I go into recovery I get this:
E: can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
(no such file or directory)
E: can't mount CACHE:recovery/command
#Manual Mode#
E: can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
E: can't mount cache:log/recovery.log
E: can't open CACHE:log/recovery.log
E: can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1

Any Ideas


----------

